# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  الف مرحب حباب الرايقة في منبرها

## عجبكو

*عشان البت شالت حالنا قالت ما رحبنا بيها اها يا رايقة ده بوست الترحيب بيك 


نورتي المنتدي نتمنى لك اقامة سعيدة بيننا
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*ههههههههه
ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ما شاء الله
مراحب والله نورتي المنبر 
بس جات متأخره لكي العتبي حتي ترضي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا مناوي اهم شي جات و تاني ما حتشيل حالنا و انسترنا خلاص
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*    والله يا  عجبكو الله يستر ما تطلع لينا بي موضوع اخر    تهئ تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*انت عارف انا خايف تطش من البوست ده و ينزل و هي ما تشوفوا تقول علينا كذابين هاهاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*يا عجبكو الرايقة دي مفتحة وصاحية ما بتقع بي الساهل كدا !!!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*خلاص جات يا مناوي و الحمد لله 
تخريمة
قلت لي البت مالها هاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*  شكراً سااااااكت ما قالتها هههه
         عل المانع خير
*

----------


## الرايقة

*موضوع واحد
يادوب شيل الحال بدأ
انتوا شفتوا حاجة
انتوا حسابكم عسير
والمسلسل تركي طويل
*

----------


## مناوي

*  الله يستر يا عجبكو جابت ليها مسلسل تركي 
             نحنا مسلسلاتنا مكسيكية 
                بس اجهزي ليها
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

  شكراً سااااااكت ما قالتها هههه
         عل المانع خير




يا عمك دي دايره شلة العزابه بس هاهاهاهاها جهز القوات يا جنابو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

  الله يستر يا عجبكو جابت ليها مسلسل تركي 
             نحنا مسلسلاتنا مكسيكية 
                بس اجهزي ليها




يا عمك البت دي ما بتقدر علينا قول ليها قدي ساي
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*             لا لا لا لا 
     اصبر نوريها ليك المكشن بلا بصل 
عمك دا منو يا فرده؟؟؟؟؟
قالت مواضيع ومسلسلات تركية و عيييييييييييييك البرنامج طويل !!!
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا عمك دي دايره شلة العزابه بس هاهاهاهاها جهز القوات يا جنابو



 




جاهزيييين يا ريس ،،، كلو تمام 

بس روووق  !!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*خلاص يا مناوي نحنا هسي رحبنا بيها ولا ارهبناها الله يجازيك بس هاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*   انت عارف قرأت البوست بتاع مرتضي ومشت نامت طوالي 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

   انت عارف قرأت البوست بتاع مرتضي ومشت نامت طوالي 




والله يا فرده شكلها قرأت و خافت من وجع العيون و نامت طوالي لكن مرتضي هرشهم هرشة هاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* اسمع شايف طير السقد بتاعين الصالة،،،  شايفهم حايمين بي غادي
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مرحب بيها في بيتها ورغم إنها جات متأخرة ... فلها العتبي حتي ترضي ...

كورنر :
هوي يا عجبكو و مناوي مالكم علي البت دي ... ( الرايقة خط أحمر )

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

ألف مرحب بيها في بيتها ورغم إنها جات متأخرة ... فلها العتبي حتي ترضي ...

كورنر :
هوي يا عجبكو و مناوي مالكم علي البت دي ... ( الرايقة خط أحمر )



 

انت يا طير السقد نقبل عليك هسع بتنوم  اعمل هسابك يا مان
*

----------


## عجبكو

*البت يا مناوي عامل ليها عزو واسطه  هاهاهاهاهاها
قلت لي داير تقلب علي عزو كمان
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

البت يا مناوي عامل ليها عزو واسطه هاهاهاهاهاها
قلت لي داير تقلب علي عزو كمان



                                                   :la:


 مع اني بقرا قانون لكن  جني وجن المحامين ديل !!!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:la:


 مع اني بقرا قانون لكن  جني وجن المحامين ديل !!!!



انت حقار كده ليه ياخ البت لا تلقي ترحيب لا تلقي ضهر خليها تلقي ضهر من الحكومة
اوت
الله يجازيك طلعت فلان محامي ‏‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*صاحية
منتظرة شلة العذابة تمر بيجاي
وصاحية
ومنتظرة اشوف اخركم
وشكلكم معاي حتمشوا البحر وتجوا عطشانين
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هووووووووووي ياعجبكو ومناوي شنو استلمتو البت كدا 
ويامناوي اخوك نام بدري شفت صحيت بدري كيف ههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

صاحية
منتظرة شلة العذابة تمر بيجاي
وصاحية
ومنتظرة اشوف اخركم
وشكلكم معاي حتمشوا البحر وتجوا عطشانين



ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
امانه ما وقعوا رجال !!
عجبكو ومناوى لا اسكت الله لكم حسا !!
هرشه واآآآحده كل زول فار دخل فى جحرو 
عفيت منك يالرايقه  . . . اديتهم العين الحمرا :21::21:

تماس :-
مرحبا بالرايقه فى دارك مع اهلك الصفوه
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

هووووووووووي ياعجبكو ومناوي شنو استلمتو البت كدا 
ويامناوي اخوك نام بدري شفت صحيت بدري كيف ههههههههههههههههههه



 السهر ما كويس . . .
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هوي يا مرتضي نحنا برضو بنساهر و بنصحي بدري هاهاهاهاها يعني مافي ليك طريقة يا فردة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

صاحية
منتظرة شلة العذابة تمر بيجاي
وصاحية
ومنتظرة اشوف اخركم
وشكلكم معاي حتمشوا البحر وتجوا عطشانين




لا لا يا بتي انتي شكلك بالطريقة دي دايره تخلي المنتدي لانو حتتعبي معانا بالجد و حيحصل ليك ترصد مننا في اي بوست اخير ليك تكسبينا 
تخريمة
لو فتحتي بوست و اعتذرتي احتمال نقبل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
امانه ما وقعوا رجال !!
عجبكو ومناوى لا اسكت الله لكم حسا !!
هرشه واآآآحده كل زول فار دخل فى جحرو 
عفيت منك يالرايقه  . . . اديتهم العين الحمرا :21::21:

تماس :-
مرحبا بالرايقه فى دارك مع اهلك الصفوه




افو يا ابيض انت ما بتعرفنا ولا شنو قال عين حمراء قال زكرتني طارق مختار قبال الشطب هاهاهاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نورتي الدار ياصفوة ملايين التراحيب بيكي
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حباب الرايقة مرحب بيك ...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) ‏عجبكو, ‏الرايقة 


هلا بي الاتراك هههههههههههههههههههه

يا مناوي جيب الدعم و تعال
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي للناس الرائعة
الرحبوا بينا علي العين والراس
وانا جد سعيدة وانا بحضرتكم 
وكلي امل بانكم خير صحبة
اما.............
الناس العاملين فيها رباطة وشغالين تهديد اشربوا ليكم موية (ساقطي)
ونحنا لانخاف الا من الخالقنا
والحمد لله عندنا سند قوي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله رباطه المصطلح ده سمعتي بيه وين هاهاهاهاهاها كلام جميل كونك توصفينا وصف دقيق و سندك القوي ده منو اوع تقولي لي المحامي هاهاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*عجبكو
1/
2/
3/
ابعد بعيد وما تصل الحكومة وانا باخد حقي براااااااااااااااي والمحامي الله يخليه لي وللمظاليم
بس انت  ابعد عن  شارعنا نحنا فراملنا بايظة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بسم الله حقك شنو فهميني نحنا هسي عملنا ليك شنو ده كتر خيرنا الفتحنا البوست و رحبنا بيك هاهاهاهاهاها
تخريمة
جربوا فرامل اليد تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*نتمنى ان نرى جميع الصقويات فى هذا المنتدى الرائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*باذن الله يا حاكم
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حاكم خيرى حاكم
					

نتمنى ان نرى جميع الصقويات فى هذا المنتدى الرائع



تحياتي العزيز حاكم
اذا كان في المنتدي في واحد ذي عجبكو  اكيد ما حيكون في جنس ناعم
 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاهاهاهاهاها
يعني انتي زعلتي مني طيب حقك علي و باذن الله تاني ما حتقابليني في اي مداخله و اسف جدا لاني فتحت البوست ده
سلامي
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*الحمدلله
ماشي خلاص
يلا يا شباب معزومين معانا خروف كرامة المغادرة
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

الحمدلله
ماشي خلاص
يلا يا شباب معزومين معانا خروف كرامة المغادرة



ايوووووووووي يوووووي يووووووووووي 
دي زغروده خروف الكرامه 
حبابك الرايقه منوره المنتدي اختي 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*اهلين الشمشار
وشكرا علي الترحيب
واول المعزومين
*

----------

